# Five Pawns Bowdens Mate



## Andre (9/3/16)

Seems like both VapeMob and eCiggies are phasing out Five Pawns juices. The Vapery only has up to 6 mg and at R400 per 30 ml.

Any other vendors stock Bowdens Mate?

Any good similar from local vendors?

Any great DIY clone recipes?

Please help!


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

@Andre I think I have a bottle or two for you if there is an absolute emergency - to keep you going.
I know how much you like this juice.

And while I also love it - I can probably do without it easier than you 

Am also interested to hear about Five Pawns stockists in higher mg - but I am not that confident

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/3/16)

I tried DIY'ing it, but didn't come close 

The only local I can think that is in the same profile is Voodoo Dark Forest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/3/16)

Silver said:


> @Andre I think I have a bottle or two for you if there is an absolute emergency - to keep you going.
> I know how much you like this juice.
> 
> And while I also love it - I can probably do without it easier than you
> ...


Thanks @Silver, but savour your last bottles. I shall make a plan.


----------



## Andre (9/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I tried DIY'ing it, but didn't come close
> 
> The only local I can think that is in the same profile is Voodoo Dark Forest


Thanks. Yeah, tried Dark Forest and initially thought it similar enough, but not for long.


----------



## rogue zombie (9/3/16)

Andre said:


> Thanks. Yeah, tried Dark Forest and initially thought it similar enough, but not for long.



This is the problem.

I can get a basic Choc/ Vanilla Mint going, but when I taste it next to Bowdens, its a big difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (9/3/16)

Also love this Liquid but it is a bit above my pay grade. I think we need something between dark forest and Hazeworks after 8, both good juices but not Bowdens Mate


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (9/3/16)

What strength are you looking for in particular @Silver?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (9/3/16)

Sorry and @Andre.


----------



## rogue zombie (9/3/16)

@Andre have you tasted MMM Permint Zert?

It's not Bowdens, but the description through me off and I was pleasantly surprised when I did taste it. I thought it would be a full-on pudding mint. But it's not.

It's a clean mint, with ever so slight hints of caramel and chocolate tart. 

It's not Bowdens, like I said, but I reckon a person that likes one would like the other.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (9/3/16)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Sorry and @Andre.


12 mg for me @Nimbus_Cloud, but could do 6 mg at a stretch as I just add my own nic.


----------



## Andre (9/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre have you tasted MMM Permint Zert?
> 
> It's not Bowdens, but the description through me off and I was pleasantly surprised when I did taste it. I thought it would be a full-on pudding mint. But it's not.
> 
> ...


Shall give it a go, thanks @rogue zombie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (9/3/16)

Damn, I've got some bottles of 18mg that I could organise for you but unfortunately no 12mg. The 18 is a few batches old o it may have weakened over time though or could be heated to drop the nic?


----------



## Andre (9/3/16)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Damn, I've got some bottles of 18mg that I could organise for you but unfortunately no 12mg. The 18 is a few batches old o it may have weakened over time though or could be heated to drop the nic?


Thanks, shall PM you.


----------

